# albino french lop and short hair guinea pig need home



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

they are free to a good home, unfortunatly i dont have enougth time to give them the attention they need. they are bith very loving and friendly. please contact me if you are interested. i live in the warrington area.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

mandiibabez said:


> they are free to a good home, unfortunatly i dont have enougth time to give them the attention they need. they are bith very loving and friendly. please contact me if you are interested. i live in the warrington area.


Grrr...yet another person getting rid of their pet!

Can you rehome them on here:

Rabbit Rehome - Advice on rehoming your bunny


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I take it these two do not live together do they??


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

my guinea pig and rabbit live together yes


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

at least im trying to rehome them, im sure some ppl dont


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

well i hope do you live in Canada i don't know my province/States very well yet!


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

well i hope you find good home for them!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

mandiibabez said:


> at least im trying to rehome them, im sure some ppl dont


What happens if you cant rehome them?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

good luck finding them a new home, it might be better if rehome them seperatly as it can be very dangerous for a guinea pig living with any rabbit nevermind a frenchie


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

if i cant rehome them my boyfriend will make a lovely stew
im joking, ill keep them but i just want them to have a betta life then they have at the moment.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> good luck finding them a new home, it might be better if rehome them seperatly as it can be very dangerous for a guinea pig living with any rabbit nevermind a frenchie


agree!!!! never put a guinea pig with a frenchie...if i did that my frenchie girl would squish it.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Please seperate them, never have guinea pigs and rabbits together, its very dangerous, i have posted the reasons several times before.

Advertise them on rabbit rehome as mentioned, becareful of advertising free on freeads as some people will take them and use them as live bait for snakes ect 

Otherwise it may be worth phoning your local rescue. Where abouts are you? Is the bun spayed and vacc'd?


----------

